

Ask HN: What's everyone doing at SXSWi tonight? (03/12/11) - lowglow

A couple of us from http://dish.io/ and http://checkin.to/ are going to try and check out the following parties :<p>- Frog Design
- Etsy's party<p>Let us know what else is happening around town and hopefully we'll see you there! Is there an HN meet-up planned? That would be cool too.
======
lowglow
Ning party at Mohawk is cool!

